# What is NVC Welcome Letter



## hulagirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,
I'm almost set to send my documents to the NVC, but on their website, it says to send them with:

the Document Cover Sheet included with your NVC Welcome Letter.

Does anyone know what this is?

thank you,
hulagirl
:noidea:


----------

